# Ansomone 100iu kits vs 40iu



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been using the 100iu kits for nearly a year with good results and have switched to the 40iu apparently these are supposed to be better but I don't find it any different and it's cost me more money.

If the 40iu are prescribed in Chinese hospitals not the 100iu ones then why do they have authenticity codes on them?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

steveiep said:


> I've been using the 100iu kits for nearly a year with good results and have switched to the 40iu apparently these are supposed to be better but I don't find it any different and it's cost me more money.
> 
> If the 40iu are prescribed in Chinese hospitals not the 100iu ones then why do they have authenticity codes on them?


 Email Nancy at ankebio.com and ask.

[email protected]


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Email Nancy at ankebio.com and ask.
> 
> [email protected]


 Good idea. I've just done that hopefully I will get a reply!


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Nancy replied with this, so this confirms that they are no different in terms of quality.

*All sizes are manufactured in our same production lines under the same strict quality control process. Thanks! Regards! Nancy*


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

@Pscarb can I have your opinion on this please as you have said before that the 40iu kits are better?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok there is a difference between the two a big difference! I was wrong to suggest otherwise.

The 40iu kit is much stronger I've upped the dose and getting great pumps and vascularity.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

this is sooooooo not true.

Chinese FDA license 4/ 4.5/6 and 10iu kits from Anhui...Anhui are a publically traded company - they are listed on the stock market so they wont be making one 'stronger' than the other LOL . ALL are used in the healthcare system. Jintropin 4iu and 10iu are also both used. In hospitals, clinics and on prescription as are imported brands. The more popular Rejuvination/Lifestype clinics tend to use imported Western pharma (so they can charge more and seem 'elitist')

NOW the reason you MAY get better results is the 4s are faked far less. The 10ius are THE most faked - easy to get (would take me a few hours to get some). You can get this with various doses of GH in (so it could say 10iu on the outside and have 4iu or 6iu or 8iu of generic inside). Also remember that the HGH isn't coming from China (the 10iu) its coming from Hong Kong. Ansomone IS NOT licensed for use in the Hong Kong healthcare system anymore. So "nancy" cough cough. is storing/warehousing it and sending from HK. "she" has to get it across the border and into HK, which involves a bit of a journey as Anhui province is a good long way from HK and then store here. There is also some debate over the actual quality of the stuff being sent but that's for another time. IF you have REAL Ansomone or any other approved GH from China it will be as good as any other dose made (if CFDA approved) so 2iu , 3iu 4iu 6iu or 10iu there will be no difference (bar your dose of course)

I am here and very familiar with how it works . So the notion that only 4ius are used in hospitals is utter nonsense - its down to the doctor at the time doing the prescription and whats in stock at the individual hospital.. MOST use 4iu or 6iu (from Jin, Ansomone or the imported Korea LG 4ius)


----------

